# How do you dress?



## UberBen

We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


----------



## Joanne

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-do-you-wear-while-driving-for-uber.204/


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Shirt and tie is expected on UberExec. I've taken rides in UberX where the drivers seem to wear anything but most were casually smart anyway (collared shirts).


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Color me casual. If its close to being warm I will be in shorts. I do try to wear a collared shirt, either polo or short sleeve button down. This is the summer in Orange County and this is not Uber Black.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy

It's hot as hell in Florida.

I'm permanently in khaki shorts, flip flops and a polo type shirt (just like most of my pax) unless it's below 50 degrees (1 month of the year).

If Uber wants me to dress up then they can compensate me more or add a 'well dressed driver fee'.


----------



## Tom Madison

My typical DC summer 'uniform' is a pair if nice shorts and polo shirt. Shoes are typically a Merrell slip on boat shoes. Once the weather gets a bit cooler I will probably switch to a pair of khaki utility pants and a casual button down shirt. Either of these seems just about the right tone for UberX and when I have asked riders they don't really have a preference.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

drivingmisscrazy said:


> ...
> If Uber wants me to dress up then they can compensate me more or add a 'well dressed driver fee'.


Right now, some millennial Uber-ite is thinking of instituting a well dressed driver fee. At first, the driver would get 100% of that fee. But, eventually there will be another fare cut, and the Uber will take all of that fee as well.


----------



## OldTownSean

In my cab: shorts, T-shirt, flip-flops. In my uberx: shorts, polo, flip-flops. I would ditch the polo for a Tee except for that stupid rating thing. Seriously, this is AZ ... I wear the same thing all year :0)


----------



## David Madrid

Tuxedo bow tie Ober dean's 3000 shoes Rolex timekeeper gold teeth my baller 2012 corolla diamond in the back sun roof top.........I can afford all this due to my 20 percent cut in pay lol


----------



## UberSF

I'm t-shirt and shorts most of the day. It's California for peets sake  Some days when i feel like it, i wear collard shirt with jeans


----------



## BOSsMAn

IMO, an uberX driver would be crazy to in any way dress up for this job.

Don't smell, but otherwise a T-shirt and shorts is just fine, IME.


----------



## LuLu

David Madrid said:


> Tuxedo bow tie Ober dean's 3000 shoes Rolex timekeeper gold teeth my baller 2012 corolla diamond in the back sun roof top.........I can afford all this due to my 20 percent cut in pay lol


Diamond in the back, sun roof top


David Madrid said:


> Tuxedo bow tie Ober dean's 3000 shoes Rolex timekeeper gold teeth my baller 2012 corolla diamond in the back sun roof top.........I can afford all this due to my 20 percent cut in pay lol





David Madrid said:


> Tuxedo bow tie Ober dean's 3000 shoes Rolex timekeeper gold teeth my baller 2012 corolla diamond in the back sun roof top.........I can afford all this due to my 20 percent cut in pay lol


But just remember brothers and sisters You can still stand tall Just be thankful for what you got


----------



## UberPup

black sweats, like a polyester material, they look like slacks but there comfortable and a solid black t-shirt.

Most of my rides are at night so I blend into the night.

Most of my riders are so blitzed, they have no idea they were ever in my car other than the email invoice they get. ;-)


----------



## UberPup

I wear a pink mustache ;-)


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Baseball hat, t shirt, jeans and my .45


----------



## Spanky

T-shirt, shorts and sneakers. Over 1200 rides 4.83.


----------



## BeachBum

Shorts, t-shirt, or Hawaiian shirt if I'm feeling it. Flip flops in car, but I drive barefoot. Hey, I'm at the beach!


----------



## arklan

i've been driving (just my second weekend so far) in a t-shirt and jeans. picked up a couple nicer collared button downs to start wearing though.


----------



## Uberterian

Yeah so thats how I work most of the time, as I am a private driver during the day....almost feel naked without a tie on nowadays lol


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

The dress is simple for a black/suv driver
Solid black suit
Solid white shirt
Solid black tie
Solid black leather shoes

Anything else and you are joining the race to the bottom with many of the other Uber drivers.


----------



## David Madrid

Uber blacks have to style not Uber x


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Yes David, I agree. UberX is the amateur side of Uber and no need to dress professional.

UberX customers only care about that $1.10 per mile... And little else.


----------



## David Madrid

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Yes David, I agree. UberX is the amateur side of Uber and no need to dress professional.
> 
> UberX customers only care about that $1.10 per mile... And little else.


.80 now as of the 23 and yes its hard to take a 20 percent cut from already meger wages and suit up like you, so be it, and if you feel superior to us on the UberX side who cares really what a unimportant person like you thinks, I'm sure your a legendary in your own mind own it.


----------



## BeachBum

Uber black is extinct in my market. Nobody here is going to pay a cent more for a ride home from the bar in a frigging black suv. F the "style". We're at the beach. Uber blacks here are rolling all night at uber x rates and happy to get a fare.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

David, just to be clear, I do not consider anybody on the X side inferior. I consider the system that Uber has set as inferior. We, as employees of Uber, are all in the same boat and paying the price.


----------



## ATXsoul

They aren't going to pay for Uber Black in Austin, either. They like their party buses and the like. Things are laid back and casual in this part of the world, which is fine with me. It is also hot as hell here. I dress nice, but it is definitely shorts and sandals. The only time I think Uber Black will come into play around here is during SXSW, so one possibly two weeks a year. And musicians who do get around town usually hire a specific driver for the time they are here.


----------



## Art

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The dress is simple for a black/suv driver
> Solid black suit
> Solid white shirt
> Solid black tie
> Solid black leather shoes
> 
> Anything else and you are joining the race to the bottom with many of the other Uber drivers.


When its hot I dont roll with the jacket only the vets and my tie's are usually blue and black or red and black


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Also, I rarely work for Uber anymore. I got an administrative ticket at LAX about 6 months ago and decided not to risk my career for them any longer. I started marketing and have developed some great clients. I only keep my Uber active for two reasons. My drivers can choose to log on if they want to and I love the $5000 rebates on my new vehicles.


----------



## David Madrid

ATXsoul said:


> They aren't going to pay for Uber Black in Austin, either. They like their party buses and the like. Things are laid back and casual in this part of the world, which is fine with me. It is also hot as hell here. I dress nice, but it is definitely shorts and sandals. The only time I think Uber Black will come into play around here is during SXSW, so one possibly two weeks a year. And musicians who do get around town usually hire a specific driver for the time they are here.


Ah my hometown miss it.


----------



## Steven Davenport

I think for Uber drivers best outfit will be white suit with a white hat and leather shoes.It sounds funny but for drivers I think this attire will be the best.You can go through the shop collection online to get this attire.


----------



## NicknTulsa

Uberterian said:


> Yeah so thats how I work most of the time, as I am a private driver during the day....almost feel naked without a tie on nowadays lol


Better tips and ratings when driving naked.


----------



## RippGutt

Usually jeans and a polo or t shirt. Definitely really casual. In addition to me being comfortable, I want the pax to understand that they should not expect limo service and that this is my personal vehicle. So far so good.. Just need more tips


----------



## Sydney Uber

ATXsoul said:


> They aren't going to pay for Uber Black in Austin, either. They like their party buses and the like. Things are laid back and casual in this part of the world, which is fine with me. It is also hot as hell here. I dress nice, but it is definitely shorts and sandals. The only time I think Uber Black will come into play around here is during SXSW, so one possibly two weeks a year. And musicians who do get around town usually hire a specific driver for the time they are here.


A Certain defined Uber clientele have been conditioned not to pay any more than a X car.

There are still MANY traditional Chauffeur car services operating wherever Uber does. Yes they may be losing out on The on demand bookings, but pre bookings and contract corporate work remains strong for discerning clients who want a little more surity in service level than what an App can deliver.

If Uber Black suffers due to riders switching to Uber plus, its probably just getting them closer to a taxi price point where they began.


----------



## cybertec69

Shorts and sandals.


----------



## SupaJ

Shorts, tshirt
And I also always wear dont-give-a-F attitude, get more tips that way


----------



## GoJoe

Wow. I wear what I went to work in. Khaki and a polo shirt of some sort. Nothing too fancy....


----------



## BlueRooftop

Got the best tip ever by showing up naked.


----------



## BlueRooftop

Ive noticed I get tipped more often when I dress nicer. I don't go over the top, but I get my car detailed once a week (only because I have a hook up), I wear a blazer, nice jeans, dress flats, and a Tshirt (under the blazer). I'm in florida so I have to be mindful of the temp. But imagine being picked up by someone who looked like they just rolled out of bed vs looks like they're ready for you. I just imagine the service and appearance I would want and expect, and go from there.


----------



## cyb3rpunk

I've been with UberX since the beginning: back when the minimum fare was 8$ i used to actually fully dress myself with a suit and a tie, offered water bottles and mints.

Nowadays i dress whatever i feel like dressing(jeans and a shirt), i don't offer water or mints, nothing. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Mazda3

I wear shorts and a t-shirt. If it's cold, I throw on a sweatshirt. Usually, I look like a homeless guy driving a clean, detailed car. I'm hoping my clean car balances out my dress.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Comfortable brown dress shoes, tan dress pants and a white polo (I own 4). Seems to work for an older guy in a tropical climate.


----------



## Sydney Uber

cyb3rpunk said:


> I've been with UberX since the beginning: back when the minimum fare was 8$ i used to actually fully dress myself with a suit and a tie, offered water bottles and mints.
> 
> Nowadays i dress whatever i feel like dressing(jeans and a shirt), i don't offer water or mints, nothing. You get what you pay for.


Man! Isnt that a recurring theme cyb3rpunk! Everyone starts showing respect for each other, drivers care about the service they provide and how they present. Riders show consideration, engage with drivers and in the beginning offer tips.

Then Uber's own ****ed up mental midgets devalue the service in dollars and in the eyes of customers. All facets of the operation go downhill, following the direction Uber sends driver's earnings - to the gutter.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

Always --> Collared shirt, clean jeans, nice leather shoes.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Always --> Collared shirt, clean jeans, nice leather shoes.


If you are comfortable in "nice leather shoes" then cool. But, I almost think the shoes are the last thing the customer is likely to see, so I think comfort matters most in the footwear decision.


----------



## yoo

I was in gym uniform, hat and haven't shaven for 1 week on my first Uber ride. It was Sunday and went to Uber office to pick up my phone. Didnt have anything planned for rest of the day so I turned my phone on and got a ping right away. I was excited!!!

Now, I usually shave and dont wear hat. Did not know better when I first started.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

Oc_DriverX said:


> If you are comfortable in "nice leather shoes" then cool. But, I almost think the shoes are the last thing the customer is likely to see, so I think comfort matters most in the footwear decision.


I only wear comfortable shoes. I'm wearing Lacoste brown leather today. Since I play poker, I need something that's always ready to be seen in a casino environment.


----------



## PT Go

Comfort is key as I'm going to be in the car for a period of time. I have a nice pair of black pants that are loose and comfortable and wear a nice pair of black Vans. Since I drive my red PT, I have a nice burgandy collared polo that I feel compliments the car.


----------



## osii

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-VFghrmoDrxg/UJCe6xzU4LI/AAAAAAAAB8c/CPsj_ASdl8g/s1600/wonka4.jpeg


----------



## Courageous

Mazda3 said:


> I wear shorts and a t-shirt. If it's cold, I throw on a sweatshirt. Usually, I look like a homeless guy driving a clean, detailed car. I'm hoping my clean car balances out my dress.


lol


----------



## mariajohns

According to latest trends i have followed custom clothing style for my self. I cant trust on off the racks clothes for me as they always disappoints me. Custom clothing can shaped up according to your own style. You can *customize your dress shirt* easily with on-line custom apparel websites.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz

I wear jeans and a nice shirt! Everyone likes.


----------



## oscarsd

Sweats and a sweater. And sandals. And my hair looks like I got out of bed. 

For $2.40 minimum fares, why would I dress up?


----------



## SanPedroLover

Always the same style for me whether it's Uber or Lyft since I use both everytime I drive...

-Collared dress shirt (usually dark to match car interior/exterior), open collar with a few buttons open showing some chest for the ladies, sleeves rolled up half way, untucked, freshly washed & ironed
-Dark pair of flat-front Levi's Commuter pants (not dress but not jeans)
-Pair of Converse shoes, usually my few pairs of custom made Chucks designed myself on their website
-Black Oakley Gasket eyeglasses 
-Faded haircut cut done up with Uppercut Deluxe Pomade
-Short trimmed facial hair

Are some of you serious with your shorts, jeans, sweats, t-shirts, and even sandals? Have some pride in yourself and your service. 

Keep my car clean & spotless along with my dress style...already made approx $200 extra in cash/Lyft tips after 2.5 months of driving. Guess I'm doing something right yeah?


----------



## AF_Vet

SanPedroLover said:


> Always the same style for me whether it's Uber or Lyft since I use both everytime I drive...
> 
> -Collared dress shirt (usually dark to match car interior/exterior), open collar with a few buttons open showing some chest for the ladies, sleeves rolled up half way, untucked, freshly washed & ironed
> -Dark pair of flat-front Levi's Commuter pants (not dress but not jeans)
> -Pair of Converse shoes, usually my few pairs of custom made Chucks designed myself on their website
> -Black Oakley Gasket eyeglasses
> -Faded haircut cut done up with Uppercut Deluxe Pomade
> -Short trimmed facial hair
> 
> Are some of you serious with your shorts, jeans, sweats, t-shirts, and even sandals? Have some pride in yourself and your service.
> 
> Keep my car clean & spotless along with my dress style...already made approx $200 extra in cash/Lyft tips after 2.5 months of driving. Guess I'm doing something right yeah?


"Have some pride in yourself and your service." Pride? I HAD pride coming out of my ears until Uber dropped our local rate from 1.80 to 1.05! When the rate cut hit my pride took a vacation!


----------



## mariajohns

ignoring off the racks items was a good choice for me as I've choosed Custom clothing for myself. Now I feel confident and up to date when I wear my own designed *custom dress shirt*.


----------



## Aga Muhlach

I'm an UberX driver. With the low rates, I wear dilapidated threads coupled with a demeanor in the doldrums.


----------



## Santa

My blue jeans, harness boots, T-shirt or casual shirt, leather jacket (or sweater) and winter hat. 

My car, my style which isn't changing for anybody. Unless it's xmas time then comes out my red and white suit. . Lol


----------



## MikeB300

Dark colored collared shirt, grey pants black shoes. Even though I'm just UberX I still want my pax to feel comfortable and I don't want to come off like a slob. I keep my vehicle very clean inside and out as much as I can in the winter. The vast majority of my pax are college students, but the occasional professional I think appreciates that I at least try to look the part. I'm not making a killing yet for $ but there are A LOT of other drivers in my city in the evenings. Last night at 8pm I counted 20 drivers on the pax app in our downtown district. Hard to stay busy with that many other drivers out there...


----------



## SanPedroLover

MikeB300 said:


> Dark colored collared shirt, grey pants black shoes. Even though I'm just UberX I still want my pax to feel comfortable and I don't want to come off like a slob. I keep my vehicle very clean inside and out as much as I can


You sound like a gentleman, good sir. One of the many reasons I dress that way...want people to feel comfortable and safe and know they are going to get a good, safe ride in a clean car. A nice dress style that looks professional/clean makes it look like the driver is taking themselves seriously, their job seriously, and their clients safety seriously.

Noticed you are from WI. My mom was born/raised there and have lots of family out in Racine. Take care.


----------



## Davetripd

SanPedroLover said:


> Always the same style for me whether it's Uber or Lyft since I use both everytime I drive...
> 
> -Collared dress shirt (usually dark to match car interior/exterior), open collar with a few buttons open showing some chest for the ladies, sleeves rolled up half way, untucked, freshly washed & ironed
> -Dark pair of flat-front Levi's Commuter pants (not dress but not jeans)
> -Pair of Converse shoes, usually my few pairs of custom made Chucks designed myself on their website
> -Black Oakley Gasket eyeglasses
> -Faded haircut cut done up with Uppercut Deluxe Pomade
> -Short trimmed facial hair
> 
> Are some of you serious with your shorts, jeans, sweats, t-shirts, and even sandals? Have some pride in yourself and your service.
> 
> Keep my car clean & spotless along with my dress style...already made approx $200 extra in cash/Lyft tips after 2.5 months of driving. Guess I'm doing something right yeah?


Man I thought converse were like $10 at Payless. Turns out they are $75+ who knew?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberBen said:


> We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


I haven't started UberDriving yet, but when I do, I am planning to wear the following Uber-quality, amazingly formal uniforms:

UberX: blue jeans, button down shirt, and white sneakers.
UberSelect: khakis, button down shirt, and black sneakers.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Davetripd said:


> Man I thought converse were like $10 at Payless. Turns out they are $75+ who knew?


Finally, let me introduce...

Dave, this is Inflation...

Inflation, this is Dave.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Always --> Collared shirt, clean jeans, nice leather shoes.


No sneakers? They are comfy and great for your feet and body posture and health.

One of the greatest things about TNCDriving is we can wear sneakers if we want to!

Unlike most regular daytime jobs!


----------



## SanPedroLover

Davetripd said:


> Man I thought converse were like $10 at Payless. Turns out they are $75+ who knew?


haha well my custom pairs costs around $60 a few years back. Love to be unique. Sometimes that costs a lil bit of money!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> I only wear comfortable shoes. I'm wearing Lacoste brown leather today. Since I play poker, I need something that's always ready to be seen in a casino environment.


Sorry I missed this post...are these full sneakers or a hybrid? Since high school years outside of dress shoes I am a lifelong Nike sneakers loyalist, so I am not familiar with anything else, brand or concoction.


----------



## Kristr90

I wear jeans a nice shirt, if I am driving at night I have worn yoga pants and a tee shirt, I figured they can't see me anyway. Wear whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Passengers usually only see a part of your body, and some actually (like me) probably only look at your face, occasionally through the mirror.

I don't think passengers care about how you dress so much as how you smell.

And for the passengers that would care, they're probably ones that are picky / fussy. My advice? Have an ugly picture of yourself on the profile..everytime you get a ping, just wait a few moments before starting to drive over--see if the passenger would be one of those teeny boppers that would cancel because your face isn't "acceptable" on the app.

You'll save yourself a tipless ride and most likely a 4 or less ⭐ Ride


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

sellkatsell44 said:


> Passengers usually only see a part of your body, and some actually (like me) probably only look at your face, occasionally through the mirror.
> 
> I don't think passengers care about how you dress so much as how you smell.
> 
> And for the passengers that would care, they're probably ones that are picky / fussy. My advice? Have an ugly picture of yourself on the profile..everytime you get a ping, just wait a few moments before starting to drive over--see if the passenger would be one of those teeny boppers that would cancel because your face isn't "acceptable" on the app.
> 
> You'll save yourself a tipless ride and most likely a 4 or less ⭐ Ride


Yes, that, sense of smell. I have a very sensitive sense of smell, which is a huge negative in daily life. Why? Just an example, maybe it's a bad streak of luck or some people don't shower and/or change as often in this cold weather, the last two out of four weeks, I sat down at church, and within twenty seconds or so, the smell of restroom, some sort of pee-like smell, started to waft through the air from one of the people sitting on the bench in front of me. I am a nice person, so I always feel very bad about having to move to another place to sit. But if I remain there, I will be sneezing every few minutes throughout Mass!

It would be tough when I start driving because from what some drivers here say, many passengers don't shower everyday, smell bad, etc. For me, if I were to doggie sniff, sniff, oh gosh, bad smell, should I start trip, sneeze every few minutes in the car, and risk one-star rating and rider's comment "Driver shouldn't be out driving when down with the flu or has a cold!". Or should I don't start the trip, just ask pax to leave?


----------



## Funky Dung

I put absolutely no thought into what I wear for Uber X. It's anything from my work uniform, to shorts and a t-shirt, to sweats and a hoodie. It's not worth the effort.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Funky Dung said:


> I put absolutely no thought into what I wear for Uber X. It's anything from my work uniform, to shorts and a t-shirt, to sweats and a hoodie. It's not worth the effort.


That is, simply, UberX organically developed uniform.

(Organic refers not to the materials used in the clothing, but the fact that the uniform as we know it has developed organically-- low pay, so simpler, whatever-we-like clothing)


----------



## SanPedroLover

Funky Dung said:


> I put absolutely no thought into what I wear for Uber X. It's anything from my work uniform, to shorts and a t-shirt, to sweats and a hoodie. It's not worth the effort.


Not worth the effort? It doesn't take effort to dress nice. It takes no more than a sense of style and effort, rather than dressing like a slob. Just takes a small amount of money to buy some clothes that look very nice at discount retail stores like Ross, TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack, or places online like Ebay or online dept stores.


----------



## SanPedroLover

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think passengers care about how you dress so much as how you smell


Does that mean I should stop farting constantly in my car before I pick up clients?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

SanPedroLover said:


> Does that mean I should stop farting constantly in my car before I pick up clients?


Hey hey hey farting is a natural human body occurrence. Can't fight it. Shouldn't fight it. ;-)

Rider: "Hey man, did you just fart?"

Driver: "You brought food into my car! Goes well with it. Serve you right!"

Rider: "One star!"

Driver: "Ditto."

(Copyright 2016 by Cleveland Uber Rider)


----------



## sellkatsell44

SanPedroLover said:


> Does that mean I should stop farting constantly in my car before I pick up clients?


Or just carry frebreeeeeeeeze

Or air freshener

Personally if I was an uber driver and not taxi and not tlc and I got a pax whose about to enter my car with BO I would say I'm sorry but I have to cancel the ride--I have to be fair to the other passengers after you and that smell will linger--I mean, if you carried food that had a strong smell i would say the same thing 

I'm pretty sure some folks here have personal policies regarding fried food or whatever


----------



## Funky Dung

SanPedroLover said:


> Not worth the effort? It doesn't take effort to dress nice. It takes no more than a sense of style and effort, rather than dressing like a slob. Just takes a small amount of money to buy some clothes that look very nice at discount retail stores like Ross, TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack, or places online like Ebay or online dept stores.


Thanks for the tip on where clothes are sold. However I will stick to my original thought - it's not worth the effort. I'm the one in the car for hours on end, giving cheap rides around town. My #1 concern is comfort, not whether or not the slop ass drunk in the back likes my New Balance, or if the Taco Bell employee that missed the bus thinks the color of my shorts sets off my eyes.


----------



## katie_n_eep

When I drive X in my car during the day, its my Asics running shoes, black yoga pants (breathable and comfortable, no folds to sit on), and a decent T-shirt. I do a lot of airport pickups, and have to be comfy to load bags and stuff. When I drive XL in my SUV, usually at night, I wear the black yoga pants, with nice sandals, and a dressier shirt, jewelry, makeup, etc. The main thing is to be showered and clean. You don't need overpowering perfume- a lot of folks are allergic. Now I'm trying to figure out what to wear to do LUX/LUX SUV? I have a gray leather interior.


----------



## galileo5

Flip-flops, shorts, wife-beaters. I also smoke during trips.


----------



## sellkatsell44

galileo5 said:


> Flip-flops, shorts, wife-beaters. I also smoke during trips.


Typical Asian taxi

katie_n_eep -- wouldn't really change, does the interior of your car matter? Does it matter if you're driving a different class of uber? If you want to dress up you can, but I honestly wouldn't, esp if you're doing airport runs and plan on helping people with their luggage. Less to get dirty that way. Or holes (when stuff gets caught).


----------



## howo3579

PJ and Flip Flops. If I still drive this summer, I'll probably just have my boxer at night.


----------



## wk1102

How do you dress? 

Well, after my shower i dry off. I usually put my socks on first, boxers then pants and the shirt goes last. Now, I am in Florida so when it's 85 and above I dress differently, it goes shorts(comando), shirt flip flops.


----------



## spacejesus

I wear my running clothes and go running between pings. Makes me look like a race car driver lol. 

Or if it's like a Saturday/Sunday afternoon and I'm probably picking up rich people to take to dinner I wear a nice dress and actually brush my hair and put makeup on. This usually gets me tips but those are the types of people that tip anyway.


----------



## Schwaeky

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Also, I rarely work for Uber anymore. I got an administrative ticket at LAX about 6 months ago and decided not to risk my career for them any longer. I started marketing and have developed some great clients. I only keep my Uber active for two reasons. My drivers can choose to log on if they want to and I love the $5000 rebates on my new vehicles.


5000 rebate sweeet. Chews up a lot of the depreciation


----------



## Schwaeky

Usually a collared button up shirt, long or short sleeve depending on weather, khakis or navy blue slacks, and for foot comfort Caterpillar Silverton ST boots. If wearing a tie, typically wear a light or dark Stetson Fedora (not a cowboy hat lol) depending on which slacks i am wearing.


----------



## Swankybiscuits

There was a big event here this weekend, so I wore : skinny jeans, nice green shirt (St patties day event) dress boots,jewelry, did my hair and makeup. Normally, just leggings and a hoodie with my sweater boots (it's cold here!)


----------



## lyft_audi

I just wear jeans and a tshirt... If they don't like that, I suppose I could drive naked.

Nobody wants that... lol

We only have X and XL here


----------



## Craig T Nelson

Black sweats, dark blue or black t-shirt, white shoes, everytime. I always shower right before I go out, no cologne, always drive at night so its not like anyone would know what I'm wearing. Plus I have a face that makes people want to look away


----------



## NachonCheeze

Swankybiscuits said:


> There was a big event here this weekend, so I wore : skinny jeans, nice green shirt (St patties day event) dress boots,jewelry, did my hair and makeup. Normally, just leggings and a hoodie with my sweater boots (it's cold here!)


Sounds like we had on the same outfit  fashion first I always say.


----------



## luberslur

For UberX I dress UberX style.....flip flops, basketball shorts and a t-shirt that says...Travis got me.... If you dress up for uberX clients, they will 1 star you for acting like you're better than them. It's a cheap service, so play the part.


----------



## Guest

Dark Blue Sweatpants, Patent Leather light gray Dress Shoes and an Adidas zipper jacket..gotta look the part!


----------



## WCSGuy

I've found that my best tips always come when I wear chaps.


----------



## Guest

WCSGuy said:


> I've found that my best tips always come when I wear chaps.


I decided to pick up a pair and hit the road tonight...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








hope my rating goes up.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Like anything else, know your customer. Consider where you go, who are your pax, surges and how do they dress. Never dress better than your pax and if anything if you were to dress down you might get more tips. It's a game between the ratings and tips. I'm not a slave to fashion, although I do rely on my gfs for consultations.


----------



## TheHammer

Blue jeans, polo shirt, tennis shoes.....nothing fancy....no one seems to mind....


----------



## JapanFour

T Shirt and shorts. I dgaf


----------



## Adieu

Walmart got polos for $5.82..... :-/


----------



## Swankybiscuits

WCSGuy said:


> I've found that my best tips always come when I wear chaps.


This made me lol, literally!


----------



## UTX1

On Friday nights and ONLY on Friday nights, I like to dress up like Carmen Miranda,
complete with the hat full of fruit. I offer them as snacks, directly off my head dress.


----------



## Michguy01

For Uberx.......who cares??? I've never even put a thought to it, I dress how I dress for me, not for Uber. If I'm spending hours driving, better believe I'm gonna be comfortable!

You want a dude in a suit or tux, call a damn limo, I'm not dressing up to take people to and from the corner bars....lol


----------



## Alex M

I usually try to keep it smart casual/business casual. I normally just wear my work clothes while driving and call it a day.


----------



## Nefreet

My closet of suits was feeling neglected until I started driving. I typically wear slacks, long sleeve dress shirt, leather shoes, and bright socks. Sometimes a vest. If I'm feeling lazy I'll just toss on a sweater.

My attire has garnered quite a few compliments, and has directly contributed to a handful of tips (almost at 200 rides now). It ends up being conversation material.

So long as casual continues to be where the bar is set, it'll be easier to exceed expectations.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Nefreet said:


> My closet of suits was feeling neglected until I started driving. I typically wear slacks, long sleeve dress shirt, leather shoes, and bright socks. Sometimes a vest. If I'm feeling lazy I'll just toss on a sweater.
> 
> My attire has garnered quite a few compliments, and has directly contributed to a handful of tips (almost at 200 rides now). It ends up being conversation material.
> 
> So long as casual continues to be where the bar is set, it'll be easier to exceed expectations.


I suggest you double check how much you believe you are making, the dry cleaning tab, the clothes wearing out sooner or stained when in a rush will lower that profit. At least you should be able to deduct the dry cleaning.


----------



## Nefreet

I find your reply odd, and I'm not sure how to respond to it.

Nobody should dry clean their clothes with any regularity. It yellows dress shirts and makes wool brittle. I haven't had a dry cleaning "tab" in years.

I'd suggest consulting a fine men's clothier (read: not Men's Wearhouse) on how to properly care for your wardrobe.


----------



## truedarthvader

i wear lace underwear


----------



## Tim Douglass

I wear NO underwear!


----------



## mjhawk

I've been wearing jeans and a t-shirt...


----------



## JMBF831

"Your UbertuX is arriving"









"Thank you, that will be $4.50."


----------



## RamzFanz

Like this:


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Mornings when I'm focusing on UberSelect Rides I wear Slacks or nice Jeans with a decent shirt either a collared shirt or polo . When I'm doing Lyft or Uber X . Gym Shorts and a Tshirt in the summer months , sweats and a shift in winter months . I'm sitting in my car for hours my main focus is on comfort . I usually always wear a solid color shirt , and usually long sleeve with the sleeves rolled up as it looks somewhat better then a straight up short sleeved shirt

Ratings
Lyft 4.92
Uber 4.9


----------



## DRider85

I'm a 4.91 now with both Uber and Lyft. I have found that no matter what I do, my ratings are usually pretty high as long as I drive safely, follow the gps well, and keep the car decently clean. Nothing else I do or don't do affects my ratings. It doesn't matter what I wear, how little I talk, or whether or not I offer water. I have found none of it matters. Do you guys agree? Only think that matters is I drive them to where they want to go in an efficient and safe way. Can't believe some people buy suits and ties to do this.


----------



## Uber Crack

cybertec69 said:


> Shorts and sandals.


No shirt? Good tips?

Nothing sexy. Comfortable pants and a shirt. No jewelry, no scarf (strangulation hazard) professional casual. 
Also flip flops are a hazard just saying - they can get caught in a pedal. I know this due to personal experience.


----------



## unPat

.


----------



## Uberingdude

I don't care how hot it gets, I'm never gonna wear shorts!



Tim Douglass said:


> I wear NO underwear!


Karen, is that you?


----------



## brick656

If I'm out driving on game night, I usually have something team related. Good conversation started with pax who were there. Driving during the week? One of my local college polos as it often starts that conversation. An older gentleman and I reminisced about our college days for the entire 30 minute ride once; he dropped $10 in my cup holder and thanked me for the great ride.


----------



## Tihstae

Jeans or cargo pants and a New England Patriots t-shirt.


----------



## LAbDog65

If I am just coming from my regular job I am dressed in nice slacks and top. Otherwise I am in shorts or jeans depending on temperature.


----------



## Bluebird97

BeachBum said:


> Shorts, t-shirt, or Hawaiian shirt if I'm feeling it. Flip flops in car, but I drive barefoot. Hey, I'm at the beach!


I thought I was weird for driving barefoot. I usually only do it at night when wearing flip flops because I'm paranoid a pax will have negative opinions. I drive 12+ hours per day, school bus and Uber. It's too hot for wearing shoes that long.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze

Decent pants and a short-sleeve collared shirt.


----------



## Nick781

T-shirt, cargo pants in the summer


----------



## Spotscat

How do I dress?

Well, first I'll put on my underwear, then my shirt, then my pants. Lastly I'll put on my socks, then my shoes.

It seems to work best that way.


----------



## Tomahawk21

drivingmisscrazy said:


> It's hot as hell in Florida.
> 
> I'm permanently in khaki shorts, flip flops and a polo type shirt (just like most of my pax) unless it's below 50 degrees (1 month of the year).
> 
> If Uber wants me to dress up then they can compensate me more or add a 'well dressed driver fee'.


Tell me about it. Driving in Florida as well always shorts/shirt and either shoes or flip flops.


----------



## Tihstae

Spotscat said:


> How do I dress?
> 
> Well, first I'll put on my underwear, then my shirt, then my pants. Lastly I'll put on my socks, then my shoes.
> 
> It seems to work best that way.


Well then. We know you aren't a superhero. They always put on the underpants AFTER their pants (or tights). 

I would love to see an Uber Superhero. UberMan! Able to drive short distances for almost zero money. He can turn a $20k car into a $2k pile of junk in 6 months.


----------



## Tars Tarkas

UberBen said:


> We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


Invariably blue jeans and a collared sport shirt, like a "Hawaiin" shirt or other short-sleeved sport shirt, or polo (golf) shirt. I just avoid T-shirts is all. Same in winter although I'll wear a thin down jacket thing that are popular around here. Or a sweater.

I haven't figured out what matters and what doesn't other than pride of presentation (that I don't take very seriously) and generally "elevating" the rider's experience with a clean car and presentable driver (shaven, clean, somewhat neat). It's a mystery to me what matters to riders . . . well, some things are obvious, like trash on the floor, bad smells, getting lost or almost hitting another car.

I find (I think) that remembering to drive as if my nervous grandmother is in the backseat helps more than wearing nice clothes. I get impatient and cocky, and I figure, probably rightly, that how safe and confident they feel is more important than what kind of shirt I'm wearing.

I don't get in accidents, but they don't know that. They like it smooth, even, without anxiety or chances taken. I wait to turn left, for instance, MUCH longer than I normally would-- it must be absurdly clear before I'll make the turn (never, ever, had anyone say, "Dude! I'm in a hurry!" I don't get anywhere _near _to tailgaiting although I might normally, I don't accelerate into the turns as I normally would, if I don't know where to turn next, I drive slower, say nothing, let the GPS work it out, just not say, "I don't know what the **** to do next. Do you?"

All that seems more important than what I'm wearing as long as I don't look like a slob and showered that month.


----------



## UberTeach

I only drive in the summer, so I wear what I wear all summer, driving or not: shorts, t-shirt, sneakers. All clean, and I'm well groomed, but I dress for *comfort*, and don't care about my ratings, which are fine anyway. 
In September, I'll be back in front of my classroom. *That's* when the Well-Dressed Professional attire goes back on, and not a second sooner.


----------



## stoof

Wife beater, shorts and flip-flops. Want shirt and tie? Hire a limo.


----------



## PickEmUp

Although I don't agree with Archie Bunker, I dress a sock and a sock, a shoe and a shoe. Unlike Meathead who dresses a sock and a shoe, a sock and a shoe.


----------



## UberGuy847

I just wear honestly whatever I want. It's my car. I don't wear anything offensive so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz

I drive black and wear shorts and a nice T-shirt or short sleeve button down. In the evenings I’ll wear some black jeans. 

I used to dress formal with a tie and jacket, but it gets way too hot jumping in and out of the cars for these short 15-25 min rides. 

When I started dressing cool, my weekly tips rose from an average of $50 to $300. 

I think people became more curious about what I really do for a living because my style of dressing isn’t expected. But like another writer on here said, if they want a guy in a suit, they can hire a personal driver.

I’m done with going “above and beyond” because “people think we should be a certain way”. 

Because if they know what I thought about who they should be, I’d have to end up working on a ranch somewhere by myself. Lol.


----------



## O-Side Uber

I usually wear a button down short sleeve shirt, Levi’s jeans, converse and a baseball cap. On hot days I wear Jorts (Jean shorts 569’s). Early mornings I may do a hoodie.


I used to wear black polo shirts , and honestly it gave a lowly service job vibe that wasn’t working for me. It also made them treat my car like a company car. Dressing as I do now seems to remind them that I am an individual using MY car, but I still appear somewhat well dressed. 

I’ve seen some funny drivers at the airport. A dude the other day must have been from Seattle . He had on long johns with nasty black shorts over them and a beanie. His clothes looked filthy.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

UberBen said:


> We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


I go full Donald Duck. Shirt and no pants ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto

It’s too damn hot in Louisiana for dress shirts or even Polos. The heat advisory was 116 today. Right now... cargo shorts and a USA soccer jersey. Oh and a Hogwart’s ball cap. I mainly just make sure I’m clean and smell nice. Uber X btw.


----------



## Mkang14

I wear whatever I wore that day to my day job at a tech company. So NOT casual ?‍?


----------



## Terri Lee

UberBen said:


> How do you dress?


To the left; not that you'd need to know that.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Damn, this post is from 2014 lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

Usually a long sleeve. 
And something that hides the fact that I drink a 6 pack a day












Mkang14 said:


> I wear whatever I wore that day to my day job at a tech company. So NOT casual ?‍?


Show me!


----------



## Mkang14

Cableguynoe said:


> Show me!


A man of few words but always to the point (not a nipple reference) ........... (okay maybe it was )


----------



## flyntflossy10

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> I used to dress formal with a tie and jacket, but it gets way too hot jumping in and out of the cars for these short 15-25 min rides.


jumpin in and out of the car? what?


----------



## ZenUber

Crisp Jeans, and a snappy polo shirt. Black lace-less sneakers and dark socks. 
No watch or jewelry. No ink. Minimalist and neutral. Non-competitive. I think of it as professional casual. 
Never ever shorts.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

How do I dress? I put my pants on just like the rest of you, one leg at a time.


----------



## welikecamping

Comfortably.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

I used to dress very nice when I started.... after alll the cuts... now idc and I am pretty much uber naked. If people ask why... I tell them uber has cut our rates and is taking a bigger percentage on total cost.


----------



## TPAMB

Hot weather: black shorts and a white polo.

Cool weather: nice jeans and a polo except on Friday and Saturdays, black dress pants and a shirt and tie.

I do not do economy rides!


----------



## Christinebitg

ZenUber said:


> Crisp Jeans, and a snappy polo shirt. Black lace-less sneakers and dark socks.
> No watch or jewelry. No ink. Minimalist and neutral. Non-competitive. I think of it as professional casual.
> Never ever shorts.


I'm usually in a golf shirt and jeans. No shorts, even though my legs are my best asset. I'm usually cold when the A/C is cranked up for the benefit of riders.

This past Saturday was an exception. I wore a flannel shirt over a tee shirt, which turned out well.


----------



## ZenUber

Christinebitg said:


> I'm usually in a golf shirt and jeans. No shorts, even though my legs are my best asset. I'm usually cold when the A/C is cranked up for the benefit of riders.
> 
> This past Saturday was an exception. I wore a flannel shirt over a tee shirt, which turned out well.


Yes, one reason not to wear shorts is you're likely to be cold keeping the temp low enough for people getting into the car when they're hot.

I would think women would want to avoid showing they're best assets, in light of all the complaints I hear about guys hitting on them.


----------



## Christinebitg

ZenUber said:


> I would think women would want to avoid showing they're best assets, in light of all the complaints I hear about guys hitting on them.


It doesn't seem to make a difference.

It's not about what a woman is showing, as much as it is what's going on inside the head of the guy.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Christinebitg said:


> It doesn't seem to make a difference.
> 
> It's not about what a woman is showing, as much as it is what's going on inside the head of the guy.


I disagree.

How much she's showing can make a guy think of things he wouldn't have thought of before and then act on those things, that again he might not have thought of before.


----------



## AvisDeene

It’s always hot and humid here in the summer (90%+ precipitation) so I wear flip flops, T-Shirt, and Sweat Pants.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

A pink thong and nothing else.


----------



## ZenUber

Christinebitg said:


> It doesn't seem to make a difference.
> 
> It's not about what a woman is showing, as much as it is what's going on inside the head of the guy.


 Speaking as a guy, it's like a free buffet for the eyes. All guys love it. And someone will act on it. Just saying.


----------



## Christinebitg

Cableguynoe said:


> I disagree.
> 
> How much she's showing can make a guy think of things he wouldn't have thought of before and then act on those things, that again he might not have thought of before.


You're entitled to your opinion. There's a difference between thinking of something and acting on it, obviously.

A couple of weeks ago, I picked up a couple of women late in the evening, but well before bar closing. They were both a bit buzzed, although one more than the other.

They asked me what time I was going to stop driving. A clear implication of "Come in and party with us." I thought about it for only just a second before I said I was going to drive for a few more hours.

I'm sure it would have been fun. But I'd told my Significant Other I would driving, not hanging out with a couple more party girls.

That's the difference between thinking about it and acting on it. LOL

Now, in THAT particular situation, I hadn't thought about it before that. Sort of analogous to what you're saying. But most guys who make inappropriate advances are just triggered by the thought "She's female." At least that's my theory.


----------



## Unleaded

UberBen said:


> We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


Comfort IS my dress code! During the day you will be taking riders from their Point A to their Point B. You may have to load and unload luggage and/or packages. You need to be comfortable and presentable as you drive so the word "Comfort" should be the priority for you as a driver.


----------



## gabesdaddee

Shorts, t shirt, baseball cap. Sometimes flip flops. I am not an executive car service.


----------



## R3drang3r

Christinebitg said:


> But most guys who make inappropriate advances are just triggered by the thought "She's female." At least that's my theory.


Unless the she turns out to be a he.


----------



## Christinebitg

gabesdaddee said:


> Sometimes flip flops.


I draw the line at those.

Sometimes I think they'd be really comfortable, but I think I'm a better driver when I'm wearing running shoes.


----------



## gabesdaddee

Christinebitg said:


> I draw the line at those.
> 
> Sometimes I think they'd be really comfortable, but I think I'm a better driver when I'm wearing running shoes.


I have a back injury that required surgery. Sometimes I have a side effect of that where anything I put on my left foot feels like my foot is in a vise. So it's either barefoot or flip flops.


----------



## UbeRoBo

I drove in Vegas. Nice shorts with a Polo or Tommy Bahama style shirt with stylish shoes. 9mm + in/out dash cam are the only must haves but try not to look like a schlep.


----------



## Mkang14

Christinebitg said:


> I draw the line at those.
> 
> Sometimes I think they'd be really comfortable, but I think I'm a better driver when I'm wearing running shoes.


But dont you want to wiggle your toes while your driving ?. The fancy flip flops with the strap in the back may be more suitable for driving.


----------



## tmart

In summer? Target beach style pattern swimming shorts (to knee) and tshirt, Solomon hiking shoes (gotta be ready for anything), and always a fresh clean ballcap. 5000 @ 4.92/3


----------



## Jay Dean

I used to dress fairly nice when rates made sense, last few years it’s just been a dickies short sleeve black shirt and goodwill bought black slacks and black shoes lol cheap and just gets the job done.

The psychology of the color red angers people, Blue means you are honest so people will roll on you, green means your whatever fiesty

White shirts=service and people don’t know how to stop asking for ‘more’ service

Black is just there...I am driving you and that is it lol it fits the pathetic rates.


----------



## Benjamin M

Shorts and a t-shirt. Comfort vs all else, this is Uber X. I've received compliments on my shirts.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Christinebitg said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. There's a difference between thinking of something and acting on it, obviously.


Thanks. But it's not just an opinion. It's a fact. 
A woman showing a lot of skin is more likely to be disrespected than one that isn't.

Not saying it's ok. But it happens. And it all starts in dudes head. 
Guys with no self control do stupid things.
And more often then not she was dressed to impress. 
They don't go looking for nuns.



Christinebitg said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. There's a difference between thinking of something and acting on it, obviously.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I picked up a couple of women late in the evening, but well before bar closing. They were both a bit buzzed, although one more than the other.
> 
> They asked me what time I was going to stop driving. A clear implication of "Come in and party with us." I thought about it for only just a second before I said I was going to drive for a few more hours.
> 
> I'm sure it would have been fun. But I'd told my Significant Other I would driving, not hanging out with a couple more party girls.
> 
> That's the difference between thinking about it and acting on it. LOL
> 
> Now, in THAT particular situation, I hadn't thought about it before that. Sort of analogous to what you're saying. But most guys who make inappropriate advances are just triggered by the thought "She's female." At least that's my theory.


Your example has nothing to do with what I said. 
Of course there's an big different between thinking and acting. 
But we're not talking about what should happen. We're talking about what does happen. 
The statement you made that it makes no difference what a woman is showing is 100% wrong. 
Not saying it's right. Guys should have self control and respect. 
But I'm living in reality. 
You seem not to be.



Christinebitg said:


> It doesn't seem to make a difference.
> 
> It's not about what a woman is showing, as much as it is what's going on inside the head of the guy.


----------



## reg barclay

(I'm sure that between 2014 and now, someone's already made this sarcastic response somewhere in the last 8 pages. But just in case they haven't here goes) I wear a full chauffer uniform and cap.


----------



## VanGuy

reg barclay said:


> (I'm sure that between 2014 and now, someone's already made this sarcastic response somewhere in the last 8 pages. But just in case they haven't here goes) I wear a full chauffer uniform and cap.


But are the pants tear away? You know, for the tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe

reg barclay said:


> (I'm sure that between 2014 and now, someone's already made this sarcastic response somewhere in the last 8 pages. But just in case they haven't here goes) I wear a full chauffer uniform and cap.


I can confirm that you're the first.

Nailed it!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cableguynoe said:


> I can confirm that you're the first.
> 
> Nailed it!


Reported.

Just kidding.


----------



## Jay Dean

This may sound kinda shitty, but I dont wear ties in service industry unless clip on. People can use it as a tool and have seen it happen. Now granted I am in security and it’s an issue in that field, but I don’t trust people enough to wear a real tie, pretty much ever ...just sayin.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jay Dean said:


> This may sound kinda shitty, but I dont wear ties in service industry unless clip on. People can use it as a tool and have seen it happen. Now granted I am in security and it's an issue in that field, but I don't trust people enough to wear a real tie, pretty much ever ...just sayin.


A man was once killed with a shoe.

Just sayin


----------



## R3drang3r

Cableguynoe said:


> But I'm living in reality.
> You seem not to be.


Unless she is a he.


----------



## Kodyhead

Just enough to cover the junk and nipples


----------



## Dropking

Depends on if i hope to get lucky. ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Cableguynoe said:


> A man was once killed with a shoe.
> Just sayin


I'd rather be killed by a thong.
For the avoidance of doubt, NOT this type - the "other".


----------



## Cableguynoe

Lowestformofwit said:


> I'd rather be killed by a thong.
> For the avoidance of doubt, NOT this type - the "other".
> View attachment 344597
> View attachment 344597


So the bottom one?


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Cableguynoe said:


> So the bottom one?


Whoops! Fixed.
But yes - a "bottom" would fit into (or hang out of) my envisaged type.


----------



## tboss

UberBen said:


> We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


Miami vice style like James "Sonny" Crockett. If you guys don't know it was in the 80's but since I live in Florida, that's the right attire for the weather here where it's nice and hot. Yes, the women are hot too! So, dress stylish and comfortable, dress to impress.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lowestformofwit said:


> I'd rather be killed by a thong.
> For the avoidance of doubt, NOT this type - the "other".
> View attachment 344597


Those boots aren't made for walkin


----------



## ZenUber

Christinebitg said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. There's a difference between thinking of something and acting on it, obviously.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I picked up a couple of women late in the evening, but well before bar closing. They were both a bit buzzed, although one more than the other.
> 
> They asked me what time I was going to stop driving. A clear implication of "Come in and party with us." I thought about it for only just a second before I said I was going to drive for a few more hours.
> 
> I'm sure it would have been fun. But I'd told my Significant Other I would driving, not hanging out with a couple more party girls.
> 
> That's the difference between thinking about it and acting on it. LOL
> 
> Now, in THAT particular situation, I hadn't thought about it before that. Sort of analogous to what you're saying. But most guys who make inappropriate advances are just triggered by the thought "She's female." At least that's my theory.


Whoa, whoa, whoa. 
I think I see the problem here. 
So, you think a guy thinks to himself "she's female," and that leads to all the trouble. 
Allow me to shed some light on this. There is NOTHING cerebral about this. Inappropriate advances are not triggered by thoughts of words. They are triggered by what we see, and how it arouses us. I want you to think of Trump talking about grabbing them by the..... And think of Harvey Weinstein and his escapades. That's in all of us, it's just that most guys have developed self control. Showing your best assets is like putting raw meat in front of a lion. You're playing russian roulette, and eventually the wrong guy is going to get in the car and won't be able to control himself. I think you need to have a long discussion with your significant other about this. 
JUST SAYING!


----------



## Christinebitg

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks. But it's not just an opinion. It's a fact.


Says who??

Look, I can see that if I were wearing an itsy bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, that might make a difference.

But let's define what kinds of actions we're talking about by the guys, shall we?

Are we talking about inappropriate come-one?
or
Overly persistent, not taking "no, thanks" for an answer?
or
Cat calling while walking down the street
or
??


----------



## Alabama Lou

I dress like a middle aged rideshare driver that spent all my money on tires and fuel.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Christinebitg said:


> Says who??
> 
> Look, I can see that if I were wearing an itsy bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini, that might make a difference.
> 
> But let's define what kinds of actions we're talking about by the guys, shall we?
> 
> Are we talking about inappropriate come-one?
> or
> Overly persistent, not taking "no, thanks" for an answer?
> or
> Cat calling while walking down the street
> or
> ??


All of the above will happens 100 more times to a girl showing skin vs one that isn't.

But to put it in the proper context, you were responding to a comment about women drivers being hit on when showing "their best assets".
And you said they would not get hit on more based on what they're wearing.
Which is silly
I for one am proof that you are wrong.


----------



## Christinebitg

Cableguynoe said:


> to put it in the proper context, you were responding to a comment about women drivers being hit on when showing "their best assets"


There's hit on, and there's being hit on. I'm not at all sure we're talking about the same thing.

There are guys who will hit on anything wearing a skirt or yoga pants.

And there are guys who will hit on anyone remotely put together.


----------



## Mkang14

ZenUber said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.
> I think I see the problem here.
> So, you think a guy thinks to himself "she's female," and that leads to all the trouble.
> Allow me to shed some light on this. There is NOTHING cerebral about this. Inappropriate advances are not triggered by thoughts of words. They are triggered by what we see, and how it arouses us. I want you to think of Trump talking about grabbing them by the..... And think of Harvey Weinstein and his escapades. That's in all of us, it's just that most guys have developed self control. Showing your best assets is like putting raw meat in front of a lion. You're playing russian roulette, and eventually the wrong guy is going to get in the car and won't be able to control himself. I think you need to have a long discussion with your significant other about this.
> JUST SAYING!


We are taught that when a woman is raped it's about power and control. It's not about the sex. It could happen to anyone. This is more along the lines of what Christine's view point means to me.

Its interesting to hear these unfiltered perspectives. Actually its important and eye opening.


----------



## ZenUber

Mkang14 said:


> We are taught that when a woman is raped it's about power and control. It's not about the sex. It could happen to anyone. This is more along the lines of what Christine's view point means to me.
> 
> Its interesting to hear these unfiltered perspectives. Actually its important and eye opening.


OK, its about power and control. It could happen to anyone. 
How do you derive from that, that's its a good idea to dress revealingly, in an isolated environment like a car, with strange men? 
Who taught you that? The same people that taught about power and control?

Where does this logic come from? That's my question.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Know


Christinebitg said:


> There's hit on, and there's being hit on. I'm not at all sure we're talking about the same thing.
> 
> There are guys who will hit on anything wearing a skirt or yoga pants.
> 
> And there are guys who will hit on anyone remotely put together.


 ok but now you're talking about a small percentage of guys.
That line about hitting on anything sounds good but not really true. 
Dress modestly and married men will leave your alone. 
Wear a short skirt and cleavage and the ring comes off.


----------



## Mkang14

ZenUber said:


> OK, its about power and control. It could happen to anyone.
> How do you derive from that, that's its a good idea to dress revealingly, in an isolated environment like a car, with strange men?
> Who taught you that? The same people that taught about power and control?
> 
> Where does this logic come from? That's my question.


I tried to see both points of view and give my thoughts on why I feel most men attack. Power and control.

But I am not a man. So i wanted to mention how important it was to hear unfiltered perspectives.

Not sure why you had to take it there. I thought you loved me Mr. Zen.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Mkang14 said:


> We are taught that when a woman is raped it's about power and control. It's not about the sex. It could happen to anyone. This is more along the lines of what Christine's view point means to me.
> 
> Its interesting to hear these unfiltered perspectives. Actually its important and eye opening.


There are so many tops I'd love to wear but it's kind of horrible. Some men. Not all.

However just because some clothes are more "revealing" doesn't mean that people who are bundled up doesn't get hit on. I have worn XL sweaters and STILL get annoying hollers, hoots and those eyes.. ugh.

Then of course when I don't respond they call me a B, etc etc.

Typical boorish behavior.

That said,

I stay in bed thinking about what I want to wear. Maximizing the time I get to "sleep" in and then I jump up, dress/brush teeth/wash face and am out of the house in 10-15 minutes.

Usually trying to remember where I placed my keys or pass is what delays me.


----------



## GoldenGoji

I still wear my office clothes from the time when I still had an actual paying job. Some of my passengers usually compliment me for "looking like a boss". Yeah, a boss who gets paid in CENTS per minute. Sigh.


----------



## Jay Dean

GoldenGoji said:


> I still wear my office clothes from the time when I still had an actual paying job. Some of my passengers usually compliment me for "looking like a boss". Yeah, a boss who gets paid in CENTS per minute. Sigh.


Not to be a downer but if you stop, you won't feel jaded AF...I am 3 months ride sober and actually listen now when people talk lol ...it all starts with quitting


----------



## Amos69

UberBen said:


> We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


Training videos?

Da Frack?

LOLOLOLOLololololololololollllllllll

I never dress down. Themed Polo shirts and cargo shorts are my norm with Flip Flops. In Winter I mix in Sweaters ( sometimes themed) and light slacks or cargo pants.

No sweats and tennis shoes or track suits from the 80's



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The dress is simple for a black/suv driver
> Solid black suit
> Solid white shirt
> Solid black tie
> Solid black leather shoes
> 
> Anything else and you are joining the race to the bottom with many of the other Uber drivers.


Come on man, Have a little fun with your ties!

The rest I can see in that segment.



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The dress is simple for a black/suv driver
> Solid black suit
> Solid white shirt
> Solid black tie
> Solid black leather shoes
> 
> Anything else and you are joining the race to the bottom with many of the other Uber drivers.


Come on man, Have a little fun with your ties!

The rest I can see in that segment.


----------



## Christinebitg

Cableguynoe said:


> Dress modestly and married men will leave your alone.


I am certain that you would, under those circumstances. I'm sure you would behave as a gentleman.

HOWEVER (sound of throat clearing) there are quite a few married men for whom that is not the case. I cannot speak to the issue of how prevalent that is.

The issue can at times be: How to dress attractively, but not get un-wanted attention. The problem is that there's no answer that fits perfectly.

But I want to reframe this discussion a little bit. The sense I'm getting is that somehow, in some way, how a woman dresses determines how a man behaves toward her.

Not that she has some minor effect -- but that her clothing (and by extension, her suggestive behavior) has the unique power to turn God-fearing, church-going faithful husbands into slobbering sex slaves who will do her bidding.

Okay, that's certainly an exaggeration. But dear God, I wish I had that much power. Over anybody.


----------



## Jlynn

UberBen said:


> We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


Whatever the hell I want. Usually a loose fitting tank top paired with black leggings.



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The dress is simple for a black/suv driver
> Solid black suit
> Solid white shirt
> Solid black tie
> Solid black leather shoes
> 
> Anything else and you are joining the race to the bottom with many of the other Uber drivers.


I'll gladly be at "the bottom" with other drivers. It just means we're normal.


----------



## Mr. Yuck

Jay Dean said:


> This may sound kinda shitty, but I dont wear ties in service industry unless clip on. People can use it as a tool and have seen it happen. Now granted I am in security and it's an issue in that field, but I don't trust people enough to wear a real tie, pretty much ever ...just sayin.


Or have long hair.


----------



## Amos69

Jlynn said:


> Whatever the hell I want. Usually a loose fitting tank top paired with black leggings.
> 
> 
> I'll gladly be at "the bottom" with other drivers. It just means we're normal.


I'd be OK with you being the Bottom ?


----------



## Jlynn

Amos69 said:


> I'd be OK with you being the Bottom ?


Oh come on. I can ride with best of em.

Yahoo!!!


----------



## Christinebitg

I stumbled onto this picture this afternoon, one that I had saved on my computer a long time ago.

I'm not intending to make a statement with it. I just felt that it might be relevant to the current discussion.

No, it's not me. I'd kill to have boobs that big.

IMAGE DELETED


----------



## Amos69

Mkang14 said:


> I tried to see both points of view and give my thoughts on why I feel most men attack. Power and control.
> 
> But I am not a man. So i wanted to mention how important it was to hear unfiltered perspectives.
> 
> Not sure why you had to take it there. I thought you loved me Mr. Zen.


But you are right. Rape is not about sex


----------



## Mr. Yuck

May I suggest pregnancy rather than homicide?


Christinebitg said:


> I stumbled onto this picture this afternoon, one that I had saved on my computer a long time ago.
> 
> I'm not intending to make a statement with it. I just felt that it might be relevant to the current discussion.
> 
> No, it's not me. I'd kill to have boobs that big.
> 
> IMAGE DELETED


----------



## Christinebitg

Mr. Yuck said:


> May I suggest pregnancy rather than homicide?


Well, I have to admit that's something I've never tried. I worked very diligently to avoid that for a long time.

Actually now that you mention it, a woman I used to know years ago told me that she was flat chested until she got pregnant. She was about a C cup when I knew her. Apparently I didn't get the necessary information at the right time. (It's too late for me now, at age 66.)


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberBen said:


> We've all seen how uber wants us to dress from their training video, but in reality, what is your driving dress code?


I'm in sunny san diego, so shirt, or T shirt ( a printed shirt, not the undershirt kind ) loose fitting bermuda shorts, flip flops ( I have size EEE feet, and I can't do a full shift with shoes on ). I.e, I dress very casual.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Me three (no hashtag)


----------



## ZenUber

Mkang14 said:


> I tried to see both points of view and give my thoughts on why I feel most men attack. Power and control.
> 
> But I am not a man. So i wanted to mention how important it was to hear unfiltered perspectives.
> 
> Not sure why you had to take it there. I thought you loved me Mr. Zen.


I love everybody. But sometimes it's tough love.


----------



## Mkang14

ZenUber said:


> I love everybody. But sometimes it's tough love.


Love you too ?


----------



## percy_ardmore

Shorts and t-shirt since mid-June, 95+ every day.


----------

